# Your daily Troll?  Or too busy feeding at the trough to be ethical?



## LogCinco (Jul 3, 2012)

http://www.allgov.com/US_and_the_Wo..._Helped_China_Build_Attack_Helicopters_120702

Curious to know everyone's thoughts in the matter...


----------



## Marauder06 (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow!  That's a pretty big defal.

Here's an idea... huge fines, jail time for those involved, and oh yeah, no more US contracts.


----------



## JBS (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's why:



> As usual in such cases, no corporate executives at United Technologies or its subsidiaries were held criminally responsible for the crimes committed by the companies that ran.
> 
> United Technologies received $7.9 billion in contracts from the U.S. government in 2011. According to the Project on Government Oversight, this is the 17th time in 17 years that the company has had to settle federal misconduct charges.


 
With no one at the helm to actually run this place, this country is being pilfered like a New Orleans jewelry store after Hurricane Katrina.  These insignificant fines lack any teeth; they're like handing out $50 speeding tickets at the Daytona 500.


----------

